# nvidia-drivers 9629 segfault

## DocReedSolomon

```

Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/X(xf86SigHandler+0x18c) [0x49a17c]

1: /lib/libc.so.6 [0x3bf662f7f0]

2: /usr/lib/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1 [0x3bf640065e]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

```

Linux doc 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 #1 Thu Nov 9 11:50:39 CET 2006 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

could it be that the new eselect is needed to make those work?

eselect-1.0.7 is in the portage tree, but not at any distribution servers.

PS: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=154536

----------

## The_P

I get the following with nvidia-drivers-1.0-9629

```

glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Segmentation fault

```

All previous versions of nvidia drivers worked. Also the beta version 1.0-9626 worked.

----------

## Dan

im using 9629 w/o issues on 32bit with eselect-1.0.2

is your ebuild attempting to install the correct package?

NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9629-pkg2.run

----------

## DocReedSolomon

hmm, to me it looks like it is a problem with tls/linuxthreads.

i am on AMD64 here, btw.. nptlonly.

happens with glibc 2.4 and 2.5

----------

## The_P

Sorry i didn't write above I am using x86.

----------

## -titan-

 *The_P wrote:*   

> I get the following with nvidia-drivers-1.0-9629
> 
> ```
> 
> glxinfo
> ...

 

----------

## -titan-

 *The_P wrote:*   

> I get the following with nvidia-drivers-1.0-9629
> 
> ```
> 
> glxinfo
> ...

 

Same problem on Athlon 2500, Geforce TI4200, nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629. Compiz 0.3.2 segfault too.

Maybe reason is nptlonly flag?

Added:

I found same topic on Nvidia forum: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=78275

Driver 9629 isn't work with NV2x chipsets (some bug). Will try downgrade it to 9626.  :Sad: 

----------

## DocReedSolomon

 *-titan- wrote:*   

> Will try downgrade it to 9626. 

 

carefull, thats hardmasked!

i would stick with 8776 for the time beeing.

----------

## The_P

Hello I need the 9626 drivers but I just updated the portage and lost the ebuild because they removed it from portage. But this are the only drivers with compositing support which works with my gpu. Is there an ebuild archive somewhere online or can somebody post the ebuild?

----------

## DocReedSolomon

http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/*checkout*/gentoo-x86/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9626.ebuild

----------

## DocReedSolomon

hmm.. now that i blocked the 9xxx drivers, look at this:

```

emerge -pv nvidia-settings

Calculating dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (is blocking x11-drivers/nvidia-legacy-drivers-1.0.7184)

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/nvidia-legacy-drivers-1.0.7184  USE="dlloader" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0.20061102  0 kB

```

why do they like to get the legacy drivers?

----------

## GatorBait

I had the same issue ..

I re-emerge the 8776 drivers and everthing works fine now.

(I ran the /usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776.ebuild directly)

So, another case of unstable drivers put into portage?

----------

